# looking for owner of Millrite MV



## nel2lar (Jun 10, 2017)

The photo is the knee of a Millrite MV. Could anyone lead in the direction of the owner? My old computer crashed and I lost his site. Any help would be very much appreciated.
Nelson


----------



## DJP (Jun 12, 2017)

This may help in your search.

https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/BurkeMills/info


----------



## nel2lar (Jun 12, 2017)

DJP said:


> This may help in your search.
> 
> https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/BurkeMills/info



DJP
Thank you, I belong to that group and the owner is not part of it. The owner has a very nice web page with drop downs and all kind of info on his build. That is the only picture I kept and wished I could find it link again. His is a beautiful machine masterly redone.
Thank you


----------



## nel2lar (Jun 19, 2017)

I found my mystery site and for any one that wants to look at a superb job of restoration and documenting, check out this site: 

http://www.mikeamick.com/millrite_project/

My hat is off to Mike.
Nelson


----------

